# beef femur bones



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

anyone give their dogs beef femur bones? are they safe?
any information is appreciated i am considering buying one for Peanut but I would like everyones opinion. I know it needs to be raw no matter what. I have never given bones to dogs and am a little nervous.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

depends are they cooked or just filled. I dont give the cooked ones cause they splinter but you can buy bones with beef filling.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

they are just raw femur bones from the butcher, nothing special.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

It should be fine I would just make sure they didn't break them into little pieces if they do just take the pieces away from them


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

My dogs will eat them whole and sometime just all the marrow and left bits of meat, even if they eat them whole they will be fine, getting some extra nutrients that is all.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

okay good  its safe for them to eat the whole thing?


----------

